# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy cắt cnc laser, máy cắt cnc plasma giá rẻ chính hãng, bảo hành

## toandacloc.cnc

*Công ty TNHH Toàn Đắc Lộc*
Nhà sản xuất và kinh doanh các loại thiết bị, máy móc công nghiệp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam

- Sản xuất máy cắt *Fiber Laser CNC giá rẻ*
- Sản xuất máy cắt *Plasma CNC*
- Cung cấp các *phụ kiện mỏ cắt CNC*

*Máy cắt cnc Plasma*

Đây là dòng máy HOT nhất  hiện nay và nhận được rất nhiều lời khen ngợi và hài lòng từ khách hàng. Máy được thiết kế tối ưu mặt bằng nhà xưởng do đó rất gọn và đẹp mắt. Máy được trang bị đầu cắt gas cnc và đầu cắt plasma cnc tách rời được điều khiển bằng hai động cơ độc lập. Hai đầu cắt với 2 cánh cuốn cáp đối xứng như cánh chim tạo cảm giác máy lướt chứ không phải chạy như các loại máy bình thường...




*Phụ kiện mỏ cắt Plasma CNC*

Toàn Đắc Lộc tự hào là đối tác và đơn vị nhập khẩu chính thức sản phẩm thay thế mỏ thương hiệu Victor Thermal Dynamic tại Việt Nam. Với sự ủy quyền đặc biệt này, chúng tôi luôn có sẵn nguồn phụ kiện dồi dào trong kho với giá cả tốt nhất thị trường. Đi đôi với sự tín nhiệm ấy, Toàn Đắc Lộc mang trên vai trách nhiệm xử lý tất cả những sản phẩm của Victor Thermal Dynamic tại Việt Nam. 



Không những thế, Toàn Đắc Lộc còn là nhà phân phối chính thức phụ kiện *phụ tùng mỏ cắt plasma* thuộc hãng B&Bartoni, có trụ sở tại Cộng Hòa Séc. Đây là đơn vị chuyên sản xuất và cung cấp các bộ phận tiêu hao nhiên liệu cho máy plasma theo tiêu chuẩn EU trên toàn thế giới. Với phương châm xây dựng mối quan hệ tốt với khách hàng, B&Bartoni đã sản xuất ra những sản phẩm thay thế máy CNC có chất lượng tương đương Hypertherm nhưng với giá thành ưu đãi hơn hẳn. 

*Máy cắt Fiber Laser cnc*

Các bộ phận chính của máy được nhập khẩu từ những nhà sản xuất nổi tiếng đó là: Máy tính - Advantech Đài Loan, Servo motor-Yaskawa Nhật, Đầu cắt – Raytool Thụy Sĩ, Hộp số - Hunphrey Đài Loan, Thanh răng - YYC Đài Loan, Thanh trượt - Hiwin Đài Loan, Van-SMC Nhật, Nguồn Laser IPG Đức, Linh kiện điện - Mitsubishi, Omron Nhật, Autonics Hàn Quốc…




-----------------
*Liên hệ với Toàn Đắc Lộc để được báo giá cụ thể*

Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa
Hotline: 0917.26.44.99 (tư vấn miễn phí)
Email: tdl.kd2@gmail.com
Website: toandacloc.com

----------

